
Ask HN: IDE that provides text formatting - kanyethegreat
This is kind of a weird use case for an IDE, but does anyone know of a good IDE (or editor) for taking notes? All my files will be text files, and I want the ability to format text (e.g. change font size, underline or emphasize text, etc.), but would like to use an IDE or code editor because they provide really useful features (like hotkeys for searching through files or searching file names, which is really important to me for quick navigation). Any ideas or suggestions? The current hack I use is using more text to add visual emphasis (like a row of &quot;=&quot; to delineate sections in my notes).
======
mindcrime
How about Eclipse with a Markdown plugin, or - if you do a lot of math heavy
stuff - a TeX plugin[1]?

I use the latter for taking notes in Eclipse and it works pretty well for my
purposes, although that does imply the overhead of learning TeX if you don't
already know it.

[1]: [http://texlipse.sourceforge.net/](http://texlipse.sourceforge.net/)

------
haasted
I’m a pretty satisfied boostnote
([https://boostnote.io/](https://boostnote.io/)) user. Has the added benefit
of being free and open source.

~~~
kanyethegreat
Is there any documentation on how to use it?

~~~
haasted
Markdown cheat sheet: [https://github.com/TobseF/boostnote-markdown-
cheatsheet/blob...](https://github.com/TobseF/boostnote-markdown-
cheatsheet/blob/master/README.md)

